# audio on freebsd 8



## mf93 (Apr 9, 2010)

alright I am using a freebsd8 amd64 box and i followed all the instructions to properly load my audio driver and it is working, but it refuses to recognize my audio jacks even whe nI have speakers plugged in. What do i do?
thank you


----------



## anomie (Apr 21, 2010)

Just curious - what does `# cat /dev/sndstat` show? 

I'm presuming you have already tinkered with the volume using, e.g., mixer(8)?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm guessing it's snd_hda(4). Read the manpage, you can change which pins do what.


----------

